# How long after HCG should you be basted ?



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi all,

Was just wondering how long after your HCG injection were you all basted. My clinic do it approx. 18 - 24hrs  later. Is this too soon as I have heard that washed sperm does not survive as long and ovulation usually occures 36 hrs later....  Due to be basted at some point this weekend, it will either be Sunday or Monday but concerned that this is done too soon.


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Lexi,

Our clinic did basting exactly 41 hours after doing the HCG jab of pregnyl.  On my last lot of DIUI I had to do the trigger jab on a Saturday so that we could go into the clinic on Monday for tx, however I know that I actually ovulated on the Sunday evening and we still managed to get a BFP.  If you are really concerned then maybe try phoning your clinic to discuss your concerns and they should be able to put your mind at rest.  I know that different clinics operate different systems.  Good luck with your treatment.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi, 

I was basted exactly 36 hours and 30 minutes after hcg injection was given ...

 

Sweetcheeks xxxxx


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Lexi
On my first go after 27 hours and this time round it's going to be exactly 36hours later. I think that on average ovulation happens after 36 hours and it's best to have the sperm there waiting around, ready to get to work.

Good luck

Liz xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I had my jab at 6pm on the Wed night & had insem at 1pm the following day so less than 24 hours later. Cons had thought I might ovu on my own before the jab but whichever I got pg on that cycle!


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

I was basted 35 hours after - and it worked!!

Veronica


----------



## Northof54 (May 3, 2006)

Hi and good luck

For me:

IUI#1 -- 39 hrs later -- bfn
IUI #2 -- 34 hrs later -- bfn
IUI #3 -- 24 hrs later -- 2dpo


Good luck!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

My clinic recommend 35-40 hours is optmal time for basting.

Good luck


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi all,

Thank you all for your replies. 

I was actually basted yesterday (Tuesday). I had a positive surge on Monday morning at 6am and given HGC jab at 11am and basted at 12pm the following day. I believe I may have ovulated before being basted as I had very strong ovulation pains on Monday evening and Tuesday morning so I am really worried I was basted too late....


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Don't panic! I used to get awful ov pains the day before but I had 4 iuis & they never missed the follicles.

Good luck - try REALLY hard to relax!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck with your 2ww.

Jess xxx


----------



## paula29 (Nov 7, 2004)

hi hun on my first two iuis i was basted at about 38 hours the second time it worked and this time i was basted at 26 hours and got another bfp a couple of days ago also on all attempts i have ov pains the day before iui and still got my bfp try not to worry the clinics do what they have the best response to time wise best wishes love paula


----------

